# [Wet Thumb Forum]-No laughing at my low-tech tank ;)



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi all this is my first post here~
This is my 66G tank low-tech tank for a lazy person like me







No Co2 injection or fertilization...lighting is 80W Philips Daylight.

Hopefully some day I will try a high-tech setup...


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi all this is my first post here~
This is my 66G tank low-tech tank for a lazy person like me







No Co2 injection or fertilization...lighting is 80W Philips Daylight.

Hopefully some day I will try a high-tech setup...


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

That's a nice-looking layout, Steve. How long has it been set up?

Roger Miller


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Roger Miller:
> That's a nice-looking layout, Steve. How long has it been set up?
> ...


Thanks~
The tank has been set up for about two months. The ferns and moss are from my old 48G tank. The Val grass on the right are growing quite fast despite the weak lighting


----------



## Moe (Feb 1, 2003)

What there to laugh about? I like that layout alot. Its kinda like mine exept mine has hairgrass. here check it out my aquarium
I have more pictures coming soon.

Moe


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Moe:
> What there to laugh about? I like that layout alot. Its kinda like mine exept mine has hairgrass. here check it outhttp://geocities.com/swbgmc/
> ...


Nice tank~! As the owner of a 48G tank (my former tank) I sure know how hard is to aquascape a tank that's lack of depth. You used the vertical space really well and make the tank look deeper than it is...nice job~!

One question: In your site you mentioned you are using DIY co2 reactor. Is the co2 produced enough for your 55G tank?


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by StevenL:
> 
> ...


Oh I misread your info...I thought you are using the yeast Co2 maker but indeed you have a steel co2 tank.


----------

